# Future "chewer" as an adult?



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Just joined with our 14-week-old male, Joey. All is going well, including crate training, potty training, sleeping through the night, basic commands, and eliminated the " shark attacks."

He appears to be quite the avid chewer with his Kong toys and Nylabones. Unfortunately, he also has a great interest in other items that are not his to chew (furniture, carpet edges, and grabbing whatever he can when we turn our backs for a second!).

Our friends' 3-year-old male Vizsla never was a "chewer."

As I understand all dogs are different, I'd appreciate any feedback as to if our V's great interest in chewing is necessarily a predictor of him remaining a "chewer" on into adulthood.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Just joined with our 14-week-old male, Joey....Also just posted this in the "Puppies" section.

All is going well, including crate training, potty training, sleeping through the night, basic commands, and eliminated the " shark attacks."

He appears to be quite the avid chewer with his Kong toys and Nylabones. Unfortunately, he also has a great interest in other items that are not his to chew (furniture, carpet edges, and grabbing whatever he can when we turn our backs for a second!).

Our friends' 3-year-old male Vizsla never was a "chewer."

As I understand all dogs are different, I'd appreciate any feedback as to if our V's great interest in chewing is necessarily a predictor of him remaining a "chewer" on into adulthood.

Thanks so much!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats and welcome! I don't know that it indicates a future of chewing. But it is very normal for them to be heavy chewers as pups. Make sure you have hard and soft nylabones and several of them. Personally I rotate bones do not all are out at once. This keeps things more interesting for the pup. If there is a moment you are not able to watch the pup, put them in the crate. It only takes seconds for them to destroy wood furniture, baskets, shoes, stuffed animals, etc. Trust me.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Both of our dogs ( 2 and 8 months) chew but only their own belongings. We have noticed they still enjoy a good bully stick or antler, but as they have aged they no longer chew for hours. Miles (2) will chew for 15-20 min now and chase the puppy 8 months will chew for a hour or so but they both used to chew for hours as younger pups. Lucky for us only their things.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I don't think his youthful chewing is any indicator of future chewing activity into adulthood. Not at all. 
But... "They chew til they're two!" 

p.s. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for the tip about rotating the bones...great idea (we do that with his toys, and it's like getting a new toy every few days .

We quickly learned to keep all doors closed - even the bathrooms now, as he thinks the toilet paper roll is great fun!

He goes into his crate when we eat...not only because we can't watch him, but it avoids any "begging." I'll be posting a request for tips on how to teach him to sit in his "spot" while we eat. 

Thanks again...I've gotten so much great information on this forum over the past few months!


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

I want to share that we purchased a deer antler, and our pup absolutely loves it...score! Those nylabones were getting expensive!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I saw my puppy as a heavy chewer and even got him an antler for an 80 pound heavy chewer dog. He has turned one year old today and I have noticed that although he loves to have a bully stick (he is enjoying one right now) or an antler, he has no longer constantly chewing things. I think he is slowing down on the chewing side.


----------

